# Does anyone fit the bill here for being on this Documentary?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I received this email today:

If you think you qualify post your info here in the thread.

"We are a major television company developing a documentary series about what’s it like to live off the grid on a sailboat. Do you know of any salty sea dogs who live on the hook in North America, Hawaii or the Caribbean who might be good characters to feature in the series? If so please contact us".

Have at it you Salty Dogs!

:laugher


----------



## elvishessler (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like Capt. Aaron to me


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool..they're filming the new season of "Wife Swap" already...


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

How much are they paying? They make money off the interview by selling commercial time, we should get a part of that since we provide the material to be aired.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I have no idea about pay - but you might get endorsements from the notariety afterwards


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been living off the grid in the key's and Western Caribbean for over 20 years, but now it's only 2 week's at a time as I am a Merchant Marine and work 2 week's on a tug. P.M. me and I'll start a dialogue via e-mail.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife, son, dog, and I are peculiar in that he and she are disabled. He has Achondroplastic dwarfism (he's 15) and has endured many surgeries but is well now and she suffered a major injury and was in a wheelchair 4 years ago (mostly recovered) and we're out cruising. There isn't anyplace to anchor where we are now, Northern Baja, but we spent most of the winter at anchor up north and after we leave Ensenada in November we'll be at anchor full time again.
You can check out our blog as well, see my signature line.
The dog and I are healthy for now...


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

elvishessler said:


> Sounds like Capt. Aaron to me


No doubt about it, Capt. aaron.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Not living that lifestyle, yet, but headed in that general direction beginning October 1st. 

Gary


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

That just about sums up every voyaging sailor in the world.


----------



## steveg353 (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally, a reality show that I might actually tune into. Although I'm sure the reality would be "produced" and it would still be full of crap but it could still be pretty interesting.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"salty sea dog"

OK boys, pass out the parrots and peglegs, they've obviously got something special in mind.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what it means to be off the grid but, we haven't seen our shore power cord in well over a year, The solar panel takes care of all our power needs. That also means we don't stay at any marinas we like staying on the hook better. A dingy ride back and forth to shore has its benefits, its one of the things that keeps me in shape. We don't really have a home port, Oriental N.C. is on the transem, but we haven't been there more then 2 days in the last 2 years. The whole idea for moving aboard was so we could travel south in the winters and north in the summer while felling like we are always home. The ability to move around cheap is one of the best parts. Stopping in achorages and meet other sailors along the way is the other.We are never in a hurry so we have sailed most of the time. We have spent less then $1000 in fuel while covering more then 5000nm. We also keep cost down by haveing a pay as you go cell phone and air card for internet.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Been living aboard since 1969.
1 circumnavigation. Lots of other adventures on both sides of the Atlantic.
Presently cruising the Windward Islands w/ my girlfriend.
No credit cards, no residence beyond the boat, no phone.
Do we fit the bill? Email us.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Liveaboard reality show? I'm in. Let's go.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Not me, but I know a guy and he loves attention. He is in Hawaii, having just sailed his Cal 2-30 there. PM me if you want his info.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

It is because I live of the grid on my boat that I would not have a TV crew somping around on my life and boat. Don't have television on board either so would not be able or indeed want to see what romantic trash they cobble together once the filming is done.

ATB

Michael


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

Ferretchaser said:


> It is because I live of the grid on my boat that I would not have a TV crew somping around on my life and boat. Don't have television on board either so would not be able or indeed want to see what romantic trash they cobble together once the filming is done.
> 
> ATB
> 
> Michael


If it is a true to life depiction of the joy and work involved in living a real life on board a sailboat I would be interested in it. If it on the other hand turns out to be yet another of the long line of outdated cookie cutter reality shows that humanity has grown so hateful of then no, no "Skippers of Jersey Shore" for me thank you.


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

retired on dec 31 1999 been on the boat scince ... I try to stay away from docks if at all possible ... to many people and vermin there ... do have a phone but only family members have that number and only check it for messages once a week ,,, use a genset and solar and wind for power ... so the utility companies can bite it, he he he ... and I make my own water .... totaly self sufficent .... could be interested ... but I am not changing my lifestyle for anyone, PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

what is TV?
Living off the grid in NYC


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Reid Stowe? The guy moored his home-built ferro schooner in New York and Hoboken for years until people started asking for rent. Fancies himself a painter and sculptor and has said he gets massages from Jesus and Buddha. Most recently living on his schooner up a river in Guyana. Former drug dealer who claims to hold the record for drifting at sea (without coming to port) for three whole years.

1000days.net - Home

Also, he is the composer, singer and star of quite possibly the worst song/video of all time:


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

That boat looks pretty cool


----------



## goosesgooses (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish I fit the bill, it should be an interesting documentary. I'm excited to see if it is produced.


----------



## Gone Global (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure we will give it a shot! We don't own a tv and its been about 5 years since we have watched tv but why not. I'm sure they would get a real kick out of our lifestyle. Just watching us anchor in itself is enough to have most people rolling around on the living room floor. I mean not to mention the late night partying that goes until sunrise. My only worries would be that the camera men and producers just wouldn't be able to keep up. We aren't world cruisers but we are out here motoring from port to port with the sails up on a regular basis! A major plus to the network would be that my girlfriend is also one of the worlds best talkers! She would keep everyone enthralled for hours on end. What else do they need? HAHA


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

CBinRI said:


> Also, he is the composer, singer and star of quite possibly the worst song/video of all time:
> 
> VOID HO - YouTube


Those are some of the coolest pajamas I have ever seen. Are you allowed to wear them without painting your face to match, though. That's too much prep before bedtime for me.


----------



## KelleyG (Sep 12, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are actually about to become liveaboards for the first time with our two dogs come November. Not sure their goal of the documentary but we could provide an interesting angle as we learn to adjust from big city NYC to living on a 34' sailboat in the Caribbean.

Kelley


----------



## exkma367 (Oct 1, 2008)

S/V Kitty hawk. They are a live aboard full time couple with two kids in diapers. Both were born aboard ship. The youngest was this May while at the marina in Charleston. The local paper did a write up. If the film is for real I could probably track them down. They are a fun family with lots of miles...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Many boaters on the BC coast have lived off the grid for extended times but the absolute leader was Allen Farrell and his wife Sherie.Minimalist life style in home made comfort. Known and missed by all, he showed the way. Several books tell the story. Google and learn. Last thing the Farrells would tolerate is a bunch of yahoos with cameras on a mission and I'm with him on that.It was bad enough when the coast life was bastardized by eastern interests in the 'Beachcombers' They know not and know not they know not and lets keep it that way.


----------



## TwoTicketsSailing (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, Its hard to know how old this post is but if it is for real I think we can come up with some great options. We have planned our entire life for this adventure and we are set to begin this spring on our journey. Our goal is to show how and average couple without a lot of money and a drive to explore can bring this experience and excitement into your home. We would like this to be an interactive experience in which you can come along with us and share the day to day life of our island adventure. Not just read someone's account of what they went through but to talk with us in real time and ask anything you want to know or see. This is a chance for all the people waiting for their oppurtunity to depart to come along with us and learn firsthand the adventure that we all dream about. This is our Two Tickets to Paradise.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

'We would like this to be an interactive experience in which you can come along with us and share the day to day life of our island adventure.'
That live streaming multimedia at sea should only cost you a buck or two per minute, it is incredibly cheap these days. Of course, if you have people (or your server) call you by satphone so you don't have to keep the streaming on 24x7, that should also make an incredible difference in what your satellite internet costs will be.
Kinda like a live porn webcam session, but at sea and minus the porn. Considering how profitable the porn industry is, you might be onto something there. As long as you can get a good satellite rate.


----------



## biology (Oct 25, 2012)

I bet this is just a government scam to lure people that have flown below the radar for a long time so they can track you all down to collect _taxes_.

RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I often have guests aboard with their booze and music. One bit of drivel most seem to have on their Ipod is 'I'm on a boat' Ignoring the %^&$#(*& , I'm left with little empathy with their situation. Can't help feeling a certain similarity to newbies singing 'Look at me ,I'm living on a boat' I've lived and made my living aboard for 40 years, many of my friends raised their families on their vessels and continue to do so. and the last thing we need is a spotlight for yahoos and armchair dreamers to get a misunderstood glimpse of real wold.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry,

Too busy living.


----------



## Johnnycatt (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not living that way, but if they are offering, I'm listening!


----------



## SayGudday (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, I believe that's my good friend's documentary! I've worked on that with him and I must say, met some terribly fascinating people along the way.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Well whom ever gets this gig will be back on the grid again with promos, autograph sessions,& taxes...Bye - Bye sailing....Dale


----------



## SayGudday (Jan 5, 2011)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Well whom ever gets this gig will be back on the grid again with promos, autograph sessions,& taxes...Bye - Bye sailing....Dale


If you buy me scotch I'll tell you some of the incredibly wacko stories he's collected already. Boat people are strange. I say that with love and respect. And wonderment.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

That's exactly the problem. The stories that get published are the entertaining ones. The people who are willing to be interviewed also tend towards the eccentric. Creates a rather skewed picture imo. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## AKscooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Naw, any really salty character would get banned from this site......sorry if I offend anyone, that is just how this particular site sails.....


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Getting involved in this would be like having a radio in your life that only plays static.....I hate everything.....I wish I'd never been born. F#$K ME....I wish I was a tree !!!!


----------



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

We are planning to sail to the caribbean in August 2014. To do so, we plan to begin live aboard sometime this summer. Our adventure includes myself, my wife, my son (wife's step son) and two Alaskan Malamutes. We're not quite there yet, but might qualify.

Here is our Blog, detailing our preparations:

livingthedreamin2014.blogspot.ca


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been living off the grid for most of the last 40 years , mostly in BC, with several trips to the South Pacific and Mexico.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Brent Swain said:


> I've been living off the grid for most of the last 40 years , mostly in BC, with several trips to the South Pacific and Mexico.


I'd say Brent meets your criteria. He'd probably make good tv too. Kind of like a boating Macgyver but hopefully without the mullet. 










MedSailor


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Is that mullet or muffler?


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Have been off grid at home for last 12 years. Same thing on the boat but don't live aboard all the time (winters are pretty frosty up here).


----------



## boatboy3 (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree that most cruisers live "off the grid" so my story is far from unique.

I have enjoyed cruising from Seattle to Baja since July 2012 and am now currently anchored in Puerto Vallarta. Living "off grid" for me means minimal impact on the environment and my pocketbook. I make electricity with solar and wind, use a composting head, anchor out most of the time, and eat caught fish. I would be interested in participating in a TV documentary. My blog is "The Voyage of Mariah" at kenpainter.blogspot.com and you can email me at [email protected] if interested. 

Cheers, Ken


----------

